
Show HN: SingleCarry.com – Carry-On Bags for Digital Nomads - oDot
https://www.singlecarry.com/
======
joshstrange
Looks nice but I'm always very wary of sites that looks essentially like
affiliate farms. If you recommends and review backpacks it's a different story
but this feels like just rendering the data a little different from Amazon and
only having a single category.

Unrelated (? Maybe): I'm looking for a new daily backpack. The one on my STM
Evolution broke and I tied it back together which was working well until it
wasn't and my laptop fell 3-4ft onto metal stairs (in the backpack still). It
is fine but I'm not waiting for another drop before replacing it.

I carry a 15" MBP and considered getting another STM Evolution (no idea if
it's even still for sale) but with all the advancements/changes since I bought
it in like 2008 I thought I'd look around. I'd love a backpack with a heavy
tech focus (maybe a battery pack built in, holes to run wires through for
charging while in the bag, etc).

Let me know if you have any suggestions.

------
blah-blahblah
Very nice - another bag that fits this mold:
[https://topodesigns.com/products/convertible-travel-bag-
lapt...](https://topodesigns.com/products/convertible-travel-bag-laptop-
backpack-30l?variant=8546770124853)

------
Narretz
Interesting.

Already found an error though: The Wandrd Prvke 21 has a laptop compartment
that fits a 14.1 laptop. I assume that's what is meant with "laptop sleeve"?

------
robjan
I don't understand why, but when I clicked through to the blog it downloaded
dozens of MB over my mobile data connection for a "minimal" theme.

~~~
lj3
Can you imagine what the size of a non-minimal theme would be?

------
millzlane
The filters aren't working in chrome. Cool Idea!

